# Opensuse 11 not detecting my graphics card



## sarincv (Oct 15, 2008)

I tried to install opensuse 11 using the DVD which i got with linux for you on my laptop. 

The installation completed successfully and after booting in to suse, the screen went blank

I tried once again and this time I selected manual configuration for Yast. At the beginning  Yast configuration, it says GUI cannot be loaded because the graphics card is not supported. so going in to text mode. 

I have a Dell studio 1530 laptop with the following configuration

Intel core 2 Duo 8100, 3 GB RAM, ATI Radeon HD3450

plz help


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 15, 2008)

Press Ctrl+Alt+F1

login

type su and press ENTER

Now type

sax2 -r

and press ENTER and configure your display


----------



## sarincv (Oct 15, 2008)

k..I will try this after reaching home.....

what actually the problem is???


----------



## coolpcguy (Oct 15, 2008)

ATi cards can be a real pain, from what I've heard


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 15, 2008)

^+1
Oh yes they are

I do not have an ATi card so cannot make it any easier
If you find difficulty inspite of going through the above method try this
*forums.opensuse.org/how-faq-read-only/393929-hardware-installing-ati-drivers.html
It's an APPROVED how-to on ATi drivers


----------



## hellknight (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah.. ATI Cards suck on Linux.. it doesn't accelerates the graphics on my system.. ATI X1250.. runs well with 8800GT though


----------



## sarincv (Oct 16, 2008)

I tried 1st method suggested by NucleusKore but nothing happens.... I installed Mandriva spring 2008 yesterday... its having the same problem.... display goes blank.... now my vista also gone.... in the boot menu, windows is der but its not getting booted....some dell system testing tools are running....


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 16, 2008)

Please see that ATi howto in opensuse forums. I have posted the link above


----------



## sarincv (Oct 17, 2008)

now i installed mandriva 2008 over that... its detecting the graphics card but no sound.... the sound device for my laptop is IDT 92HD73C1.... will i get the linux driver for this???


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 17, 2008)

Start a new thread


----------



## pandeycs (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi,
I have bought recently a DELL latitude E6500 laptop, and intalled Open SUSE 11. The problem I am facing is that the graphic drivers are not working properly. 
I do not know if the graphic card is detected at all or not?
The garphic card is Nvidia Quadro NVS 160M 256 MB DDR3.
please suggest me wht to do?

thanks in advance.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 12, 2008)

Use the one click install here (green)
*en.opensuse.org/Nvidia

After installing press ctrl+alt+del

ctrl+alt+F1

sign in as root and give root password

type 

```
sax2 -r
```
and press ENTER and configure your display and click ok to save.

press ctrl+alt+F7 and login


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 12, 2008)

Even my ATi HD4850 is not being detected and moreover neither is my Ethernet Card. My MoBo is ASUS P5QC, can anybody gimme Linux drivers for it. Its DVD has only Audio drivers for Linux in it.


----------



## 4T7 (Nov 13, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Even my ATi HD4850 is not being detected and moreover neither is my Ethernet Card. My MoBo is ASUS P5QC, can anybody gimme Linux drivers for it. Its DVD has only Audio drivers for Linux in it.


Install the official ATI driver available on AMD's website and as far as NIC goes its an ATHEROS, so u shud check vendor's website but check ASUS's site first


----------



## pandeycs (Nov 13, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Use the one click install here (green)
> *en.opensuse.org/Nvidia
> 
> After installing press ctrl+alt+del
> ...


 
Thanks a lot. It is working now.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 13, 2008)

Well my trouble haven't ended, I got the LAN and Audio drivers from ASUS's site but don't know how to install them. I want to install only the LAN drivers. I've got these 2 files which aim to guide the installation procedure but I don't understand it, as of now;


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 13, 2008)

The easiest workaround for the above problem is to:
1. Borrow  and install a regular realtek lan card (not the gigabit one).
2. Run a online update, the drivers will be downloaded and installed

3. Remove and return the card


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 14, 2008)

I just need to know as to how to compile the source code that I've got for my Audio and LAN drivers, in Open SUSE 11? If u can't then atleast direct me to a link regarding it. Please!


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 15, 2008)

Can you give me the link to the tarball you downloaded


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 15, 2008)

If this was Ubuntu I could link you a post I read over a while ago. You can access it here . It shows the process the person used for getting it installed on Ubuntu . Maybe you and Nucleuskore can come up with an alternative solution for OpenSuse after reading this. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 15, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Can you give me the link to the tarball you downloaded


I got the drivers from ASUS's site, here's the link
BTW its ASUS P5QC, P45 chipset based MoBo supportin 16GB DDR2 and 8GB DDR3 RAM!


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 15, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Maybe you and Nucleuskore can come up with an alternative solution for OpenSuse after reading this.
> 
> Hope it helps.



My exposure to ATi is nil. That's the whole problem. It does not appear to be as simple as NVidia (see above solution). That's why you have so many claims of "good" methods to install ATi drivers, all over the internet


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 23, 2008)

OK, here is the Mediafire link to the zip file containing both my Audio and LAN drivers, for Linux, its a 8.73 MB file. Please tell me how to install these drivers in my OpenSUSE 11 (x64).

```
*www.mediafire.com/file/inwe0ttmtwu/LinuxDrivers.zip
```


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 23, 2008)

I did get the file from the manufacturers website. Installation is not very straight forward I'm afraid. Like I said, get a regular lan card at least temporarily, and run a suse update. It should automatically load the drivers for your onboard lan and audio


----------

